# Power Good Signal??



## Helle68410 (18. August 2021)

Hallo, ich habe mir das Corsair RM850 Und das RM750 Netzteil gekauft. Das RM 750 ist seit einem Jahr im Einsatz, bisher fehlerfrei. Das RM 850 habe ich mir erst jetzt neu gekauft, aber noch nicht Verbaut. Nun das Problem, mit einem Netzteil Tester bekomme ich für das Power Good Signal von beiden Netzteilen den Wert 80ms angezeigt. In allen mir bisher bekannten Medien finde ich als Angabe den Wert 100-500ms. Mache ich einen Denkfehler, oder der Netzteil Tester. Sind die Netzteile Defekt??? Wie gesagt der PC mit dem Verbauten RM 750 läuft einwandfrei!??


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2021)

Powergood nach 80ms wäre doch nur besser als nötig. Ein Defekt ist es erst wenn zu dem Zeitpunkt die Spannungen eben eigentlich noch nicht da sind.


----------

